# Micromax will release devices in Russia and Romania this year



## snap (Oct 26, 2013)

So is anyone surprised? 

Micromax will release devices in Russia and Romania this year - GSMArena.com news


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2013)

yup read this news...that means now china ka maal will go rebranded as india ka maal and sell cheap in russia and romania...and our india's brand value will further deteriorate by poor service and poor hardware


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this why Mr. Wolverine was made the Image of Mmmx ?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow..All those angry Russians storming in to micromax service centres..


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2013)

India's biggest smartphone maker has designs on Europe with its 5-inch, full HD smartphone


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> India's biggest smartphone maker has designs on Europe with its 5-inch, full HD smartphone



It is Rassian!! They like it Big!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally fly got some competition


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Wow..All those angry Russians storming in to micromax service centres..



Angrily waving their Kalashnikovs in the air while gulping a bottle of vodka. In Soviet Russia, customer harasses service guy.
Perfect.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is this why Mr. Wolverine was made the Image of Mmmx ?



Obviously...and nothing else.As I mentioned earlier in a separate thread,that Micromax is in a way for gambling in the international market. Time will say,whether they'll *perform* or *perish*.
It is not a deal or care for them,whether we *like* them or* hate* them.
This is business, Friend.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 27, 2013)

Micromax is already third largest phone maker in India(in terms of volume) after Samsung n Nokia.... 

Over the years its quality has improved, but still its not on par with big companies. Moreover MMX should consider using chipsets from NVIDIA or Qualcomm....


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

Micromax should first make Indian customers happy with it rather than going outside the walls of India. Or else kahi ghar ka kutta na ghar ka rahe na ghat ka.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2013)

^Also a true matter of fact...


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 27, 2013)

We have to understand that most from this forum may not be using Micromax but still its the third largest mobile seller in India. Something obviously is clicking for them. ( Price to features)
  Tough we say, they need to make Indian customers happy first but aren't we missing the point.They already have somewhere been making indian customers happy or they wouldn't be number 3 which is a huge task in India.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 27, 2013)

Happy customers?more like lucky ones

Still I see people having issues regarding micromax service centres on forums.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is this why Mr. Wolverine was made the Image of Mmmx ?



I think I clearly stated this in the previous thread. But people didn't consider the fact that MMX wanted to go international.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 27, 2013)

In Soviet Russia,You don't buy Phones,The Phones buy you!


----------



## icebags (Oct 27, 2013)

^ MMX will probably be considered another china fone there. 

does MMX even have atleast one board designed by their own ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 27, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^ MMX will probably be considered another china fone there.
> 
> *does MMX even have atleast one board designed by their own ?*




It never matters for them,except us the @TDF member Friends.

Even,do the common mass of India(buyer of Micromax Smartphones/Canvas Tab/Ordinary Phones/Ordinary Tabs-Funbook series)really care or matter for the above mentioned fact?
I don't think so.

Real Fact : Micromax is making money.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 27, 2013)

The Russians will toss this away like a bottle of bad vodka
Dasvidanya MMX


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 27, 2013)

Rassians will probably like it. It's just that MMX have to make it big. Becoz Rassians like it big.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The Russians will toss this away like a bottle of bad vodka
> Dasvidanya MMX
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


I doubt it very much.
Time will speak out.

Russians are no Americans.Their economy is in shambles more than us.
Of course Micromax can be toppled there due to weak market dynamics or may rise up again.

Let's wait & watch,Commander...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

Friggin Retards, like they can sell their phones there.


----------

